# Satin mice in australia :(



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

it sounds like satin mice are common place in the uk and us, people talk of scooping out satins from feeder bins!!

Nobody in sa has satin unless you know someone?! it's going to cost me around 300 dollars plane ride, food, box suitable for flying, vet check, etc etc... All for a little mousey which on the other side of the world somewhere a cute satin mouse is about to be dinner


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I find it so weird that you can't find any there. Rex and texel is what I can't find here.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mice aren't natural to Australia, and have done a fair bit of damage to the ecosystems there, so it's quite rare to import them. I had thought it was illegal, to be honest. The Australian National Rodent Association does have a standard show entry for satin, so I imagine they're at least present on the continent, even if they're not widely available.


----------



## CherryTree (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that you're having such trouble finding them. Are there any clubs or associations near you that you can check with?

I feel your pain though, I'm really interested in the tans, but I've heard that the stock here in the U.S isn't very good and that I'd have to import from the UK. Best of luck to you!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

As far as I'm aware satins are either non-existant or extremely rare in Australia.

But I'd be thrilled to give up all my satins to have what you do have. A simple recessive manx gene.

Cherrytree:There are plenty of decent tans in the US, most have fairly good type and are large and healthy, however they need selective breeding and time to develop the color intensity seen in the eurpoean stock. People just have to put in the time and effort.

jadeguppy: Not sure why your having trouble finding rex/texel, it's very common amongst breeders.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

M, Rex/texel is quite common amongst breeders, but breeders are not nearly as common in the South. I'm sending Jade a fox and some longhair (pet type), and I just realized I'll be driving right past NE Mice on the way. They have himis, according to the website... (trots off to email).


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

You can't import mice from anywhere in the world to Australia  believe me, if it could be done i would have satins and many other varieties already. (refer to the website for quarantine/import etc...)
The only animals that can be imported to Australia are cats and dogs :roll: 
Except from New Zealand, you can bring birds over.
If someone tells you you can, they are lying! Do not fork out any money, it's not possible


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

ADD_
The only way that mice "may possibly" be imported is for strict research purposes (certain strains developed elsewhere)
but i think it is rarely done nowdays, there is a huge new breeding facility in the Southern Highlands which cater for all of Australian research needs (as in knock-outs/GM)

And there is no satin mice in Oz


----------

